# Samuel J. Lone Wolf



## scottcatchot (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard of a Samuel J. Lone Wolf? He is opening a dojo in my Area, Palestine, Texas. I have been wanting to study Kenpo and was curious if anyone here knows any info on him? I talked to him over the phone and he gives a good first impression, but thought it would be good to do a little research.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 13, 2006)

is his last name really Lone Wolf?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never heard of him, but what did he tell you about what kind of kenpo he teaches, and stuff?


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 13, 2006)

He apparently used to be affiliated with Tracy kenpo, since he said he was no longer affiliated with them.... His last name is Lone Wolf.  I came across a miliatry record of a Samuel J lone Wolf that was in the 5th division Special Forces, Master Medic did two terms in Vietnam Rank SFc/e 7 got out in '73. I believe is the same guy. He is an older man, around 56. He said he teaches more"original style"  not EPAK along the lines of Kajukenbo. I have only talked to him once but he is going tobe having a weekned "open house" demonstration to kick off his opening. He said he also had some schools down aound Galveston, Texas. That's about all I know.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 13, 2006)

interesting enough.  let us know what you find out.


----------



## Ray (Apr 13, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> He apparently used to be affiliated with Tracy kenpo, since he said he was no longer affiliated with them.... His last name is Lone Wolf. I came across a miliatry record of a Samuel J lone Wolf that was in the 5th division Special Forces, Master Medic did two terms in Vietnam Rank SFc/e 7 got out in '73. I believe is the same guy. He is an older man, around 56. He said he teaches more"original style" not EPAK along the lines of Kajukenbo. I have only talked to him once but he is going tobe having a weekned "open house" demonstration to kick off his opening. He said he also had some schools down aound Galveston, Texas. That's about all I know.


If he's a Tracy guy, you could look on the Tracy's website, www.tracyskarate.com  they keep a tree of black belts.  If necessary, you could actually give Mr. Tracy a call and ask him...his # is on his site.

Mr. Lone Wolf, may be able to refer you to his actual teacher.  You might call for a reference.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 13, 2006)

Ray said:
			
		

> If he's a Tracy guy, you could look on the Tracy's website, www.tracyskarate.com they keep a tree of black belts. If necessary, you could actually give Mr. Tracy a call and ask him...his # is on his site.
> 
> Mr. Lone Wolf, may be able to refer you to his actual teacher. You might call for a reference.


 
Just playing around on Google brought up a cached list of Tracy rokudan from 1/12/03 that included Sam Lone Wolf on it (promotion date 5/1/90), on the current listing (updated 3/1/06) his name is gone.  That promotion date would make him a very senior member of the Tracy org at that time.  Yet another name that got "disappeared" off the Tracy family tree when they seperated or pissed somebody off.  Take that into account when or if you call Mr. Tracy.

Lamont


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 13, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Yet another name that got "disappeared" off the Tracy family tree when they seperated or pissed somebody off. Take that into account when or if you call Mr. Tracy.
> 
> Lamont


Very interesting... I found a old school directory that listed him as 8th dan in Tracy Kenpo and also listed Chow Hoon Goshin Jitsu Never heard of it have any of you? :idunno:


----------



## Blindside (Apr 13, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Very interesting... I found a old school directory that listed him as 8th dan in Tracy Kenpo and also listed Chow Hoon Goshin Jitsu Never heard of it have any of you? :idunno:


 
Sounds like the Chun lineage of Professor Chow's teachings, "Chow Hoon" is an alternate surname that Professor Chow used.

http://www.chinesekempo.org/


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 13, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Sounds like the Chun lineage of Professor Chow's teachings, "Chow Hoon" is an alternate surname that Professor Chow used.
> 
> http://www.chinesekempo.org/


 
John Chow Hoon was William Chow's brother, trained under Henry Okazaki in Danzan Ryu.


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 13, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Just playing around on Google brought up a cached list of Tracy rokudan from 1/12/03 that included Sam Lone Wolf on it (promotion date 5/1/90), on the current listing (updated 3/1/06) his name is gone. That promotion date would make him a very senior member of the Tracy org at that time. Yet another name that got "disappeared" off the Tracy family tree when they seperated or pissed somebody off. Take that into account when or if you call Mr. Tracy.
> 
> Lamont


 
I would suggest that rather than speculate, you call Mr. Tracy.  And when you play around on Google, look closely at Joe Malano, Charles Thunderhawk, and Sam Lonewolf.  They are the same man.


----------



## Big Pat (Apr 13, 2006)

This is interesting. A lot of AKA s for this man. A few bits of information but most of it is not very favorable. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I did give Mr. Tracy a call.
He was very nice to take time to talk to a complete stranger..... He really did not say anything nice about Sam Lonewolf. He did not talk bad about him, he just saud I should stay away from him. That he is really Hispanic, not Native American like he claims. Mr. Tracy said he ripped them off twice (He did not go into detail on how) and that he as a long list of aliases (spelling?) and criminal record. I know that is only one side of the story, but it doesn't look pretty. I think I will approach Sam and ask Him about it, I don't know...


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 14, 2006)

I did find reference to him on International society of headfamilies and headfounders( www.ishh.net/founders.html) On there it shows him as 10th dan Ipiiki Ogami Ryuha Bujutsu  and Saigo Ha daito Ryu Aiki Bujutsu. It seems all a little suspect.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2006)

sounds like you may be getting your answer.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 14, 2006)

just remembe to be rspetful when talkong to the man ace to face. Ask whatyou want but your approch to the questions may dtemine what you get for answeres


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Well I did give Mr. Tracy a call.
> He was very nice to take time to talk to a complete stranger..... He really did not say anything nice about Sam Lonewolf. He did not talk bad about him, he just saud I should stay away from him. That he is really Hispanic, not Native American like he claims. Mr. Tracy said he ripped them off twice (He did not go into detail on how) and that he as a long list of aliases (spelling?) and criminal record. I know that is only one side of the story, but it doesn't look pretty. I think I will approach Sam and ask Him about it, I don't know...



Please allow me to butt in here, I'm an Enrolled Kahnawake Mohawk, Means the Gov't gave me a laminated card that says YEAH he's a Skin! he's lineage proves it. Bear in Mind that MOST Hispanic people ARE Indians to some degree or other, Mexico was full of NDN's before the Spaniards got there, Texas and several other States were part of Mexico at one time too
Caribean Islands were full of NDN's before Columbus sailed the ocean blue
Just 2 examples.

Multiple names.......Traditionals do change the names of folks for a variety of Reasons, so he may have once been called one name then after doing something Elders deemed important in some way may have begun to call him by yet another name entirely.

Having said all that there's ALOT of Pretendians out there trying to make a buck on the current fad of being an NDN.

Comedian Charlie Hill a fellow Rotinonsion:ni(People of the Longhouse commonly called Iroquois) hity it on the head when he did his 10 top ten things white people say to NDN's....#1 My Grandma was an NDN Princess
No Royalty unlike the Hawaiian Kingdom

I know some Skins in Tejas, if you get pm me his general area I'll inquire, they may or may not know him and that may or may not mean he is or isn't NDN...this is fun ehnit ;-)

Skennen Peace.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 15, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Well I did give Mr. Tracy a call.
> He was very nice to take time to talk to a complete stranger..... He really did not say anything nice about Sam Lonewolf. He did not talk bad about him, he just saud I should stay away from him. That he is really Hispanic, not Native American like he claims. Mr. Tracy said he ripped them off twice (He did not go into detail on how) and that he as a long list of aliases (spelling?) and criminal record. I know that is only one side of the story, but it doesn't look pretty. I think I will approach Sam and ask Him about it, I don't know...


 
Your local law enforcement should be able to fill in the details that Mr. Tracy left out.  Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 16, 2006)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Your local law enforcement should be able to fill in the details that Mr. Tracy left out. Did you get my e-mail?


 
Yes I did, Thanks so much. I tried replying and goofed some how, I just checked my email and saw it was returned so I will reply again.


----------



## DANCINGELK (Aug 15, 2006)

I know Thunder Hawk from Grandpa Norbert's sundance on the Santee some 10 years ago.  I have lost contact with him.  I cannot verify for you that he is indeed who he says in the martial arts world, but I can verify that he is a gifted healer and wonderful relative in the "NDN way".  The last I heard he was in Florida.  Can you tell me how to contact him... or ask him to email me, please at dancingelk@sacredhealingwomen.com   Thank you.


----------

